# How to kill small trees?



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

Dose anybody know a quick, easy, relatively inexpensive way to kill small trees up to about 6" or 7" in diameter without cutting them down?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Girdle the bark off them.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I have a pet buck that I've trained to rub trees that I've marked with orange ribbon. This is the 3rd one that I've trained. The other 2 disappeared, one in Nov. of '01 and the other in Nov. of '99.
L & O


----------



## sargent (Oct 1, 2001)

To elaborate on what trout said: you should girdle them at least 4 high around the entire trunk and chop all the way down to the heartwood . If you leave any of the bark (Sapwood) sometimes the tree in an effort to continue growing will actually grow a graft over the girdle and continue to live. Ive seen it happen with Oak and Pines.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

O.K......What is and how do you girdle a tree?
Dave


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Girdle is a term referring to the removal of the bark all the way around the tree.
Mice do it as do rabbits.
Just cut with a knife or bush saw around the tree trunk then go 4" up or down and cut around again, then remove the bark for the tree.
Trees tranport water and nutreints in the outmost layers just under the bark.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

I had a guy tell me one time to drill a hole in the tree and fill it up with roundup. I guess it would kill it. If only 6-7" why don't you saw them down? Just wondering?? Hi kirk ......marty


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

I don't want to cut them down because I want to see if the deer will use the area more when the new growth is small the first couple years than if they didn't have any overhead cover (dead or not). Plus ther are at least a thousand of these trees in a low area. I heard they make a spray for brush, but I figured these trees would be to big to use it on.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

One sure fire way to kill small trees is for me to plant them! Everything I put in the ground from 4 inches to 4 feet tall dies in a matter of weeks.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

I think if you want it for new to come up you'd be better off with the chainsaw. I don't know how long girdling takes but you don't have to cut them all. Now would be a good time cause the deer would browse the tops anyway. Maybe a dozer would be a good bet if you can find one at a good price?? 

Answer guy try this. When you plant seedlings use a post-hole digger. Place the roots on the side and fill with dirt. Use your fist to pound down the dirt leaving a small indent for water If roots are too long use a pair of scissors to trim. Since we started doing this our trees survive a lot better........marty


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I'd like to see you use the chain saw or bow saw and make some brushpiles for the others critters as well.
If you plant a food crop the deer will come regardless of the tree cover.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

This thread goes well with trout`s suggestion.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=28052


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Drilling a hole and filling with Round-up (straight, not mixed) will work. The brush killer you referred to will contain 2-4D. You really need to get it on the leaves(drilling a hole may work). It sounds like the trees are a little big for this. I think your best choice is to remove a band of bark all the way around the trees you want to die. They won't live a whole year. The reason is that you are preventing the roots and leaves from sharing their resources ( water, CO2 ). If you did this in the winter, the trees will probably have enough energy stored to leaf out in the spring but will fizzle soon after.
Good luck!


----------



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

Having my son drive over them with my old Truck seemed to work well. Not that I really wanted those trees killed....


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

DEERSLAYER- I read an article some time ago that says if you're planning on cutting trees down and want to add forage for deer that the following works great. Don't know personally if it does, but it sounds right. They say cut them about three feet off the ground, but do not cut all the way through. Just enough so it will lay over and the top touches the ground. That way there is still enough nutrients running through it to maintain life for some time, while having lots of fresh browse for the deer.

It sounds like if you did a lot of them it would make it tough going trying to walk through the area, but the deer might like as it would give them a somewhat secure passage from one side to the other. You may be able to funnel them to where ever you wanted them to go. Then who knows, backstraps for breakfast


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

The Nailer,

I do plan on trying that in a differant area also. It will be interesting to see how the different aproches work out.


----------

